# Royal Porthcawl Team open 28th Feb 2012



## User20205 (Jan 4, 2012)

Following on from the opens thread does anyone fancy playing in this 

http://www.royalporthcawl.com/files/documents/f074e8dc-0af1-11e1-b768-bc305bd9eec9.pdf

http://www.royalporthcawl.com/files/documents/0c8d36b4-0af2-11e1-b768-bc305bd9eec9.pdf


No one I play with can be bothered to go to Wales. However I think they are daft. 


Teams of 4 (me + 3 more) Â£50 each to play Royal Porthcawl supposed to be a top course, scene of the 1995 (?) Walker Cup where Tiger got a gubbing.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2012)

Played Porthcawl and it is flipping fantastic.  Unfortunately I can't make it down there for the event


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 4, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Played Porthcawl and it is flipping fantastic.  Unfortunately I can't make it down there for the event
		
Click to expand...

I would echo that - only played once and it is a superb course - possibly my favourite links so far! Would love to play but can't commit


----------



## saxmaster (Jan 5, 2012)

id def be up for this especially if your struggling for a 4th playing of 26 atm so wouldnt hold much faith on a links


----------



## stef92 (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish I could but I can't make it! Sorryâ€¦ hope you get some people


----------



## Region3 (Jan 6, 2012)

I could possibly be interested if you can get enough for a team, especially if I can get a game the day before as well since it's a decent trek.

I've never played links though so I might be more of a liability than an asset!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 9, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I could possibly be interested if you can get enough for a team, especially if I can get a game the day before as well since it's a decent trek.

I've never played links though so I might be more of a liability than an asset!  

Click to expand...

right you're in !! never having played links golf won't be a problem in this team 

Thats 2 maybe 3, all we need is one more !! (and hope that the entries are still open)


----------



## User20205 (Jan 9, 2012)

saxmaster said:



			id def be up for this especially if your struggling for a 4th playing of 26 atm so wouldnt hold much faith on a links
		
Click to expand...

you're in (if it's still open), off 26 you can be our banker !! plenty of 6 for 2's:whoo:


----------



## SyR (Jan 11, 2012)

I would love to play this, I assume a current handicap cert is required.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 11, 2012)

SyR said:



			I would love to play this, I assume a current handicap cert is required.
		
Click to expand...

yes it is. pm sent


----------



## saxmaster (Jan 12, 2012)

i meant 28 but def in if needed


----------



## Swinger (Jan 12, 2012)

Could well be interested in this if some of the above drop out. 
Would you be staying a night or just a day trip??


----------



## Region3 (Jan 12, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Could well be interested in this if some of the above drop out. 
Would you be staying a night or just a day trip??
		
Click to expand...

If we play in it I'd like to play somewhere Monday as well and stay overnight.

Pyle & Kenfig looks very close and I've read good things about it.


----------



## SyR (Jan 12, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Could well be interested in this if some of the above drop out. 
Would you be staying a night or just a day trip??
		
Click to expand...

Hey Swinger, I just pm'd Nick to say that I can't play in this now.
Enjoy, it should be great experience guys.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 12, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Could well be interested in this if some of the above drop out. 
Would you be staying a night or just a day trip??
		
Click to expand...

I just got a reply from the club, they currently have 2 spots left 4 or 5 hole start as it's a shotgun start.

If we want to do it I can fire off a cheque this weekend if we have 4 definites. Me. Gary, Steve & Saxmaster ??

I'd stay up near Bath so we could play somewhere around there on the Monday or as Gary suggests somewhere into Wales.


----------



## saxmaster (Jan 12, 2012)

im def in, im in newport, and home course is st pierre. also if you guys are travelling im sure i could sort some accomodation deals in marriott


----------



## Region3 (Jan 13, 2012)

saxmaster said:



			im def in, im in newport, and home course is st pierre. also if you guys are travelling im sure i could sort some accomodation deals in marriott
		
Click to expand...

I have someone I could stay with in Swansea, but if everyone's stopping over and it's cheap enough I guess it would be nicer to all stay together somewhere.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 13, 2012)

therod said:



			I just got a reply from the club, they currently have 2 spots left 4 or 5 hole start as it's a shotgun start.

If we want to do it I can fire off a cheque this weekend if we have 4 definites. Me. Gary, Steve & Saxmaster ??

I'd stay up near Bath so we could play somewhere around there on the Monday or as Gary suggests somewhere into Wales.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a definite. Can paypal or bank transfer to you if you're sending the entry off.

I don't know how many of us other than me are links virgins, but I'd definitely benefit from a links course on Monday just to get used to how different it is.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bah! Only just seen this. Could have been interested as it's not far for me from Gloucester.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking at the course I think the 5th would be better to start on than the 4th if you have the choice.

Just my opinion but I don't fancy a 200yd par 3 as a starter.

Do you know which tees it's played from?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Bah! Only just seen this. Could have been interested as it's not far for me from Gloucester.
		
Click to expand...

I need a caddy


----------



## User20205 (Jan 13, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I'm a definite. Can paypal or bank transfer to you if you're sending the entry off.

I don't know how many of us other than me are links virgins, but I'd definitely benefit from a links course on Monday just to get used to how different it is.
		
Click to expand...

OK with have 3 confirmed + a reserve :whoo:When Steve confirms I'll fire off the entry 

I guess they won't cash the cheque until our entry is confirmed, so I'll let you know when that is (bank transfer is perfect) 

We can sort out a B&B in Swansea and have a couple of beers, nothing too heavy big comp the next day 


I think it's off the Whites and I also don't fancy a 200 yard par 3 to start, so the 5th would be favourite. As mentioned before they are gonna need to see handicap certs on the day. Can you PM me your full names and handicaps ?

cheers 

Nick


----------



## Region3 (Jan 13, 2012)

therod said:



			Can you PM me your full names and handicaps ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not shy 

Gary Mitchell
H/C 8 (7.9)

Thinking about the Monday, Porthcawl's winter weekday rate is Â£55 (same as P&K) so if that isn't too dear for everyone (and they let us on the day before the comp) it might be worth doing a reccy there.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Gary. Thats you and me on the form. Just waiting for the info from the other guys & I'll send it off

Porthcawl the day before is a good shout, we may get kicked out of the comp for taking it too seriously  !!

If they can't fit us in then maybe Pennard, Ashburnham or Pyle & Kenfig


----------



## saxmaster (Jan 15, 2012)

scott lewis
28 

i may struggle for the day before, will have to find out


----------



## User20205 (Jan 15, 2012)

saxmaster said:



			scott lewis
28 

i may struggle for the day before, will have to find out
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Scott. No worries about the day before. It would be good if you could make it.


----------



## Crow (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks a cracking deal to me, if a spare place comes up please include me!

(Hmmm, that would give me just over a month to get the shanks out f my system)


----------



## User20205 (Jan 16, 2012)

Crow said:



			Looks a cracking deal to me, if a spare place comes up please include me!

(Hmmm, that would give me just over a month to get the shanks out f my system)
		
Click to expand...

will do, I'll put you on the reserve list


----------



## User20205 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just had an email back from the club, we are in !! they have provisionally booked a starting slot on hole 5. 
:whoo:


We have 3 confirmed (Me + Gary & Scott) Just waiting to get confirmation from Steve otherwise we my need 1 other!


----------



## saxmaster (Jan 17, 2012)

cant wait for this 

just let me know when you need payment etc...

and i should be ok for the monday also, pity the days werent the other way round as the 2010 at celtic has cracking tuesday offers


----------



## Swinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. No working PC at home still. 

Sorry to let down the reserves but I am still up for this!

Steve Tilley
3.5 (4)

Can bank transfer over whenever you like Nick. 

Up for something day before or afterwards and open to whatever you guys fancy. 

Should be fun!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Sorry for the delay. No working PC at home still. 

Sorry to let down the reserves but I am still up for this!

Steve Tilley
3.5 (4)

Can bank transfer over whenever you like Nick. 

Up for something day before or afterwards and open to whatever you guys fancy. 

Should be fun!
		
Click to expand...


Cool we have a team!!!  

I'll contact Royal Porthcawl to see if we can play there on the Monday. Failing that one of the local links courses.

I'll let you know when you can transfer the cash, we can wait until they have cashed the cheque. 

Does anyone have a preference about where we stay. There are a few B&B's in Porthcawl, I've not been there before but I imagine it's pretty quite in Feb, we may have to go to Swansea for some entertainment.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've not looked at B&B's but...

Travelodge Swansea Â£19 per room (14 miles away)
Premier Inn Bridgend Â£29 per room (9 miles away)

Can get 2 in a room in twin beds, or 1 in room if you prefer a bit of space. Same price per room either way.

Personally I'm not bothered about entertainment. A nice quiet country pub would do me, and there's bound to be one wherever we stay.


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 18, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I've not looked at B&B's but...

Travelodge Swansea Â£19 per room (14 miles away)
Premier Inn Bridgend Â£29 per room (9 miles away)

Can get 2 in a room in twin beds, or 1 in room if you prefer a bit of space. Same price per room either way.

Personally I'm not bothered about entertainment. A nice quiet country pub would do me, and there's bound to be one wherever we stay.
		
Click to expand...

get  to swansea it used to be 2 women to every man a few years ago ,


----------



## SyR (Jan 18, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			get  to swansea it used to be 2 women to every man a few years ago ,
		
Click to expand...

If you're not fussy it probably still true!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 18, 2012)

SyR said:



			If you're not fussy it probably still true! 

Click to expand...

Do you want me to look in on your Welsh family from your uni days Simon ?





they want to know when they can expect the maintenance cheques


----------



## SyR (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Nick, a fiver should cover it.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 18, 2012)

SyR said:



			Thanks Nick, a fiver should cover it. 

Click to expand...

those two kids do bear a resemblance !!

:rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Jan 18, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I've not looked at B&B's but...

Travelodge Swansea Â£19 per room (14 miles away)
Premier Inn Bridgend Â£29 per room (9 miles away)

Can get 2 in a room in twin beds, or 1 in room if you prefer a bit of space. Same price per room either way.

Personally I'm not bothered about entertainment. A nice quiet country pub would do me, and there's bound to be one wherever we stay.
		
Click to expand...

travel lodge & a pub will be cool. 

We may have to keep an eye on swinger tho'. He may get the urge to go on a beer fuelled bender


----------



## Swinger (Jan 19, 2012)

therod said:



			travel lodge & a pub will be cool. 

We may have to keep an eye on swinger tho'. He may get the urge to go on a beer fuelled bender
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to say I'm a changed man but It would probably be best to keep an eye on me!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've heard back from the club they can do us a 4 ball on monday 27th at either 12.10 or 12,40 pm, the cost is Â£55 each. I could book up the 12.40 slot. It doesn't get  dark there in Feb until 7pm. 

 If we want we can stay there also. 

They have single rooms available in their dormy house for Â£45 each b&b. 

 It's not a bad offer, but we may get cabin fever if we are on site for the best part of 2 days


----------



## Region3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Definitely happy to play there at 12:40. I'll be able to leave home silly early instead of stupid early!

I'm not fussed either way where we stay. Like you say, we might want a change of scenery and it's Â£26 more, but on the other hand we get breakfast, save on 30 miles of fuel and the time taken to travel it.

I'm just waiting for a reply from Scott to see if he's stopping over with us or sleeping at home.

I'll go with the majority.


----------



## Swinger (Jan 19, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Definitely happy to play there at 12:40. I'll be able to leave home silly early instead of stupid early!

I'm not fussed either way where we stay. Like you say, we might want a change of scenery and it's Â£26 more, but on the other hand we get breakfast, save on 30 miles of fuel and the time taken to travel it.

I'm just waiting for a reply from Scott to see if he's stopping over with us or sleeping at home.

I'll go with the majority.
		
Click to expand...

Happy with whatever you guys are up for.

Most of my friends would be sleeping in their cars/vans and then sneeking on to the course for free!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 19, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Happy with whatever you guys are up for.

Most of my friends would be sleeping in their cars/vans and then sneeking on to the course for free!!
		
Click to expand...

Right I'll book the slot @ 12.40 for Monday 27th, I'll let them know we will sort out our own accomodation. I'll probably be going through Salisbury on the Monday morning early if you want to jump in with me Steve feel free. 

Just a few pics to get you in the mood


----------



## saxmaster (Jan 19, 2012)

hi guys been on nights sorry about the late reply, im up for the day before, aswell as staying over, swansea would be my prefernce for bb as porthcawl  wont be the livliest of places, especially this time of year.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Small problem or two.

1. Swansea Travelodge has no car park. There is an NCP close by with a night rate of Â£5 (6pm - 8am)
Cardiff has parking for 50 cars (first come first served). It's 3 miles further away but is bang on the M4, so I reckon Cardiff sounds better if that's ok with everyone else?

2. The Â£19 rate is only for the first room. 2nd is Â£25.50 then Â£29 for each one after that. I'm quite happy to book them all if no-one's bothered about it costing Â£25.63 each (average).
Alternatively we can all book our own?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 19, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Small problem or two.

1. Swansea Travelodge has no car park. There is an NCP close by with a night rate of Â£5 (6pm - 8am)
Cardiff has parking for 50 cars (first come first served). It's 3 miles further away but is bang on the M4, so I reckon Cardiff sounds better if that's ok with everyone else?

2. The Â£19 rate is only for the first room. 2nd is Â£25.50 then Â£29 for each one after that. I'm quite happy to book them all if no-one's bothered about it costing Â£25.63 each (average).
Alternatively we can all book our own?



Click to expand...

too much choice !!!  Â£25 sounds fine I couldn't find those prices on the website  so if you don't mind booking it that would be good.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 19, 2012)

All booked.

Total cost Â£102.50 for the 4 of us.

Travelodge
Moto Service Area
M4 Motorway
Pontyclun
Cardiff
CF72 8SA​


----------



## User20205 (Jan 20, 2012)

Region3 said:



			All booked.
Total cost Â£102.50 for the 4 of us.

Travelodge
Moto Service Area
M4 Motorway
Pontyclun
Cardiff
CF72 8SA​

Click to expand...


Sounds exotic. Nice one cheers Gary. :thup:     Take what I owe you off the comp entry. 

All we have to do now is pray for good weather.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 20, 2012)

Booking on the Monday confirmed for 12.40pm @Â£55 each. They've not asked me for a deposit, as we are committed to the following day this should be enough. 

I'm not sure but we may have to come up with a team name for the comp.... any ideas ??


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2012)

Young guns
Invicibles
The Pretenders


----------



## griffgolf (Jan 20, 2012)

The GM Forumdales


----------



## griffgolf (Jan 20, 2012)

I should have also added the obvious name with the above post " The Chippingdales "


----------



## Swinger (Jan 23, 2012)

therod said:



			I'll probably be going through Salisbury on the Monday morning early if you want to jump in with me Steve feel free.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan. Happy to chuck some money in the tank etc. for your troubles!

Been playing in the wind for the last three days so I'm ready as I'll ever be! Thins and tops seem to be most effective when playing into the wind.

My sugestion for team name would be - Rhymes with Frank.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 23, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Sounds like a plan. Happy to chuck some money in the tank etc. for your troubles!

Been playing in the wind for the last three days so I'm ready as I'll ever be! Thins and tops seem to be most effective when playing into the wind.

My sugestion for team name would be - Rhymes with Frank.
		
Click to expand...

I've been mostly practicing the shank. We may have to get creative to keep in under the wind. 

Is your team name a prediction of how we will perform Steve ??


----------



## richart (Jan 23, 2012)

He's a fan of Hank (Marvin).


----------



## User20205 (Jan 23, 2012)

richart said:



			He's a fan of Hank (Marvin).
		
Click to expand...

he does look like a man who owns the whole Shadows back catalogue.


----------



## Swinger (Jan 24, 2012)

therod said:



			I've been mostly practicing the shank. We may have to get creative to keep in under the wind. 

Is your team name a prediction of how we will perform Steve ??
		
Click to expand...

Not at all! Just my performance!



richart said:



			He's a fan of Hank (Marvin).
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			he does look like a man who owns the whole Shadows back catalogue.
		
Click to expand...

You've lost me there guys!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 24, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Not at all! Just my performance!



You've lost me there guys!!
		
Click to expand...


Richard is just showing his age. You said rhymes with Frank and it took him back to his youth following Cliff Richard and The Shadows around Europe in a big red bus.  mmmmm Una Stubbs


----------



## User20205 (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's a treat for you Rich


----------



## sJoe (Jan 27, 2012)

visiting my sister in Porthcawl and just come back from a walk along the seafront,,Rest Bay to my left Royal Porthcawl GC to my right..it's looking great, you guys are in for a real treat...Green with envy LOL


----------



## Region3 (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you had confirmation that we're definitely in yet? Do you want any money sending yet?

Just a couple of things I'm wondering if you've been told about... Is there a dress code for the lunch, and which tees we're playing from?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 30, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Have you had confirmation that we're definitely in yet? Do you want any money sending yet?

Just a couple of things I'm wondering if you've been told about... Is there a dress code for the lunch, and which tees we're playing from?
		
Click to expand...

We definately in, starting on the 5th hole. We are playing off the whites for the comp, as for the day before (@12.40) I'm not sure if it will be the tee of the day. 

Dress code is smart casual in the clubhouse, except evening dining & sunday lunch. 

As for the cash, they have not cashed the cheque, You can transfer it anytime or even bring it on the day (minus what I owe you for the hotel Gary)


----------



## User20205 (Feb 13, 2012)

right gents, only a couple of weeks until we go and play for the pride of the forum. Get your links heads on !!

just a little taster [video=youtube;N3CGSJemya4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3CGSJemya4[/video]


----------



## User20205 (Feb 13, 2012)

and another one 

I hope this bloke is there, he seems to know his stuff   


[video=youtube;hp55TWAPci4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp55TWAPci4[/video]


(it's called Southerndown on the title but it is RPC)


----------



## Region3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't wait!

Have you had any more info through?

I'm just wondering how soon can I get my h/c cert (ie. how recent does it have to be)?
Are we allowed DMD's?

I predict a valiant 87pts and me in A&E after trying to power the ball out of the long rough with my mahoosive arms.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Can't wait!

Have you had any more info through?

I'm just wondering how soon can I get my h/c cert (ie. how recent does it have to be)?
Are we allowed DMD's?

I predict a valiant 87pts and me in A&E after trying to power the ball out of the long rough with my mahoosive arms. 

Click to expand...

no more info about handicaps Gary, just bring your certificate,i guess as long as it's active it shouldn't be a problem. 

87 points sounds high to me especially if the wind blows. I'd be happy to break 80 !!


----------



## Swinger (Feb 14, 2012)

The Skycaddie will be getting a power up soon and hopefully I'll remember to download the course before we go! Pretty sure DMD's will be ok but if not it'll defo be worth it for the practise round. 

Will get an active H/C cert over the weekend before I forget that too!

With regards to getting there Nick, I can bring any combo of pencil bag through to trolley and cart bag depending on space so let me know which would be best suited to the car. I might even have a new Motocaddie from GM by then! who knows. 

I've been well rested the last few weeks as most are with the lack of golf available so am very much looking forward to this.

Gary, do you want me to send you some money for the room over the net or is at the time ok?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2012)

Swinger said:



			The Skycaddie will be getting a power up soon and hopefully I'll remember to download the course before we go! Pretty sure DMD's will be ok but if not it'll defo be worth it for the practise round. 

Will get an active H/C cert over the weekend before I forget that too!

With regards to getting there Nick, I can bring any combo of pencil bag through to trolley and cart bag depending on space so let me know which would be best suited to the car. I might even have a new Motocaddie from GM by then! who knows. 

I've been well rested the last few weeks as most are with the lack of golf available so am very much looking forward to this.

Gary, do you want me to send you some money for the room over the net or is at the time ok?
		
Click to expand...


DMD's should be allowed, I'm bringing my laser range finder. 

Bring what you like Steve it will fit in the Touareg


----------



## Swinger (Feb 14, 2012)

therod said:



			DMD's should be allowed, I'm bringing my laser range finder. 

Bring what you like Steve it will fit in the Touareg
		
Click to expand...

Hip Hop music and bitchin' sun glasses?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Gary, do you want me to send you some money for the room over the net or is at the time ok?
		
Click to expand...

When we meet up is fine with me Steve.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Hip Hop music and bitchin' sun glasses?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking more easy listening classics, driving gloves and maybe a cravat


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2012)

therod said:



			I was thinking more easy listening classics, driving gloves and maybe a cravat
		
Click to expand...

Very Jason King.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2012)

richart said:



			Very Jason King.

Click to expand...

that was a bit obscure for me Rich, I had to look him up 

[video=youtube;W0T43p-xAQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0T43p-xAQY[/video]


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2012)

He did wear driving gloves, and had a very nice line in cravats. Thought he was your era Nick.


----------



## Swinger (Feb 14, 2012)

I was thinking more..

[video=youtube;XsZKrctSDaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsZKrctSDaw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

And less..

[video=youtube;-xB05MAw52g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=-xB05MAw52g[/video]


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2012)

richart said:



			He did wear driving gloves, and had a very nice line in cravats. Thought he was your era Nick.

Click to expand...

just a little before my time Rich 

You bring the music Steve and I'll do the driving ! I'll have to work out how to change my radio from Radio 2


----------



## saxmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

certificate just been printed loking forward to this

worst prep ever thou, slight tendonitus in my left arm so not swung a club in over a month


----------



## Region3 (Feb 21, 2012)

saxmaster said:



			certificate just been printed loking forward to this

worst prep ever thou, slight tendonitus in my left arm so not swung a club in over a month 

Click to expand...


Beware the injured golfer...

or

...it's gonna be a train wreck.



We'll be fine Scott. Swinger and therod are decent players!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 21, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Beware the injured golfer...

or

...it's gonna be a train wreck.



We'll be fine Scott. Swinger and therod are decent players! 

Click to expand...

Swinger anyway !!



I've just had a look at the long range weather forecast 

Monday looks OK 






[TABLE="class: tblTomorrow"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 50%"]*Wind*[/TD]
[TD]From West North West at 18 kmph [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Maximum Humidity*[/TD]
[TD]85%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*UV Index*[/TD]
[TD]1 [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Chance of Precip.*[/TD]
[TD]20%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Avg. High.*[/TD]
[TD]7Â°C [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Record High*[/TD]
[TD]N/A [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Sunrise*[/TD]
[TD]07:06[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]



Tuesday not so !





[TABLE="class: tblTomorrow"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 50%"]*Wind*[/TD]
[TD]From West at 16 kmph [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Maximum Humidity*[/TD]
[TD]84%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*UV Index*[/TD]
[TD]1 [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Chance of Precip.*[/TD]
[TD]30%[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Avg. High.*[/TD]
[TD]7Â°C [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Record High*[/TD]
[TD]N/A [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Sunrise*[/TD]
[TD]07:04[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

it may change before then


----------



## Region3 (Feb 24, 2012)

This'll do nicely 


[TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, width: 70, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Day[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]From[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Until[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Temp[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Feels[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]UV[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Rain[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Cloud[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Dir[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Speed[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Gust[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Weather[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Mon 27 Feb[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]0:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]2:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDE6FF"]0.1 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #999999"]100 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #6EF562"]11 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #87F562"]13 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]3:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]5:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F593"]6 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDE6FF"]0.1 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]99 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #6EF562"]11 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #93F562"]14 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]6:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]8:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #BCBCBC"]78 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #87F562"]13 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABF562"]16 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]9:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]11:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #7AF562"]12 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AFFBC"]1[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #BCBCBC"]73 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #87F562"]13 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #9FF562"]15 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]12:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]14:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #7AF562"]12 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #68FF3A"]4[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDDDDD"]50 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #87F562"]13 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABF562"]16 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]15:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]17:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #7AF562"]12 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AFF72"]2[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDDDDD"]46 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #7AF562"]12 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]18:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]20:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #CDCDCD"]57 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]21:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]23:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDE6FF"]0.1 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #BCBCBC"]72 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Region3 (Feb 24, 2012)

And this!

[TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, width: 70, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Day[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]From[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Until[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Temp[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Feels[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]UV[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Rain[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Cloud[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Dir[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Speed[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Gust[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Weather[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Tue 28 Feb[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]0:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]2:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDE6FF"]0.1 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]97 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]3:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]5:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDE6FF"]0.1 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]91 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F593"]6 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]6:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]8:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]94 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]9:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]11:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AFFBC"]1[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]91 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F593"]6 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]12:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]14:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #6EF562"]11 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AFF3F"]3[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #CDCDCD"]55 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F593"]6 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]15:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]17:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #6EF562"]11 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AFF72"]2[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DEDEDE"]36 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5B8"]3 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5AB"]4 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]18:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]20:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F593"]6 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F593"]6 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]18 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5C4"]2 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5C4"]2 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]21:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]23:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F59F"]5 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F59F"]5 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #EEEEEE"]23 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5C4"]2 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5C4"]2 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2012)

It depends where you look. There may be some rain about. not much wind thought !!

I've never been to Wales and not got rained on !!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm trying to send you a PM Steve. Clear your inbox and stop being so popular !


----------



## Swinger (Feb 24, 2012)

therod said:



			I'm trying to send you a PM Steve. Clear your inbox and stop being so popular !

Click to expand...

Done mate. sorry.


----------



## Swinger (Feb 25, 2012)

Not sure I'll be bringing my A game guys!!

Been a very mixed bag last few rounds, loooking forward to it still!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 25, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Not sure I'll be bringing my A game guys!!

Been a very mixed bag last few rounds, loooking forward to it still!
		
Click to expand...

Mixed bag is good. As it's a team comp, we can afford some good, some bad and some ugly. (i'll bring the last two !!)


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Not sure I'll be bringing my A game guys!!

Been a very mixed bag last few rounds, loooking forward to it still!
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			Mixed bag is good. As it's a team comp, we can afford some good, some bad and some ugly. (i'll bring the last two !!)
		
Click to expand...

The omens are good.

I was shocking today. Played in a scramble and maybe hit 10 good shots all round.
Still, tomorrow (and Monday, and Tuesday) is another day!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2012)

just back from Royal Portcawl. For anyone that cares we came 5th out of 22 teams and won a very attractive putter headcover. Shame I haven't got a putter that it fits. 

We had 87 points, (2 scores per hole) the winners had 90 

Cheers to Steve, Scott & Gary for a top couple of days 

If anyone gets a chance to play Royal Portcawl do it. It's a cracking track !


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2012)

Well done guys, and only three points off winning. Let's have all the tales then.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2012)

richart said:



			Well done guys, and only three points off winning. Let's have all the tales then.

Click to expand...

What  happens in Wales stays in Wales !!

Round 1, the practice round was an eye opener. It was breezy, raining and quite tough, Gary was Mr consistent Steve played pretty well, but as a team we wouldn't have scored that well. 

Today we knew the course, the conditions were good, except the fog for the first 3 holes. Gary again was Mr Consistent, I had 37 points and Steve and Scott weighed in with flashes of genius. We could of won it, but we had one poor hole. 

Apart from that the Carvery was good, the breakfast was big and Steve likes chunky girls by all accounts :rofl:


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2012)

therod said:



			What  happens in Wales stays in Wales !!

Round 1, the practice round was an eye opener. It was breezy, raining and quite tough, Gary was Mr consistent Steve played pretty well, but as a team we wouldn't have scored that well. 

Today we knew the course, the conditions were good, except the fog for the first 3 holes. Gary again was Mr Consistent, I had 37 points and Steve and Scott weighed in with flashes of genius. We could of won it, but we had one poor hole. 

Apart from that the Carvery was good, the breakfast was big and Steve likes chunky girls by all accounts :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You may need to elaborate on the chunky girls Nick !  Can't believe Gary was Mr Consistent. 37 points was pretty good for the team Captain. Leading by example by the sounds of it. Any pictures ?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2012)

richart said:



			You may need to elaborate on the chunky girls Nick ! Can't believe Gary was Mr Consistent. 37 points was pretty good for the team Captain. Leading by example by the sounds of it. Any pictures ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll let Steve fill you in on the Chunky girls. There maybe some pics (Gary & Steve took some)  and a video nasty of me in a pot bunker which is catergorically not for public viewing


----------



## Region3 (Feb 28, 2012)

A cracking couple of days, thanks for being great company Scott, Nick & Steve.

There's not many tales to tell really although the others might remember more than my feeble memory has.

All I can say is that amongst us (not saying which is which) we have penchants for cigarettes, 22st uni students, whoppers(!), JL tops, funny hats, working out and belly putters.

It could so easily have been better. We played well as a team but just off the top of my head someone mad missed a 2' putt on the 15th, 3 of us missed putts under 5' on 18, and we all missed putts under 4' on the 5th.

I've tried fitting my Odyssey #7 into the headcover and it's not happening!! :lol:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2012)

Region3 said:



			All I can say is that amongst us (not saying which is which) we have penchants for cigarettes, 22st uni students, whoppers(!), JL tops, funny hats, working out and belly putters.
		
Click to expand...

And we all love Retief Goosen !!!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 28, 2012)

I felt my 2 rounds were quite different. I played ok Monday and had 33pts, but thought I hit the ball much better today and still had 33pts. Funny old game. 37pts from therod was stellar stuff and despite what I wrote above his putter was red hot inside 10'.

When Scott hits it straight (and lower) more often he will hit the ball an absolute mile!

I'm not going to do a review of the course because for me the jury is still out on links golf. I'll reserve judgement until Hillside (if I made it in). I've not walked away itching to get back to it though.
Is links golf always that barren, bleak and desolate? Not to mention nowhere to go if your bladder can't hold for 4 hours.

I do have quite a few pics. I'll put them up in a bit.


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2012)

Region3 said:



			All I can say is that amongst us (not saying which is which) we have penchants for cigarettes, 22st uni students, whoppers(!), JL tops, funny hats, working out and belly putters.
		
Click to expand...

 So which one likes working out, as the others all sound like Swinger !:rofl:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 28, 2012)

Region3 said:



			All I can say is that amongst us (not saying which is which) we have penchants for cigarettes, 22st uni students, whoppers(!), JL tops, funny hats, working out and belly putters.
:
		
Click to expand...

I know for a fact that all of the above, with the exception of working out, would apply to Steve!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 28, 2012)

richart said:



			So which one likes working out, as the others all sound like Swinger !:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 beat me to it! :rofl:


----------



## SyR (Feb 29, 2012)

Well done on the score guys, it sounds like you had a great time! Some pics of the course would be great. As would the video of Nick in the pot bunker!  I suspect we're not getting all the details about the off course antics!


----------



## saxmaster (Feb 29, 2012)

well what can i say. from my perspective, i felt i jumped a little to quick in to links golf and really payed the penalty, although my prep wasn'T the best, the course was just evil to me, and genuinley payed the price for my naivity towards it, altough the 2nd day for myself was alot better, it was still pretty poor. 
ive never felt so miserable on a golf course, yet enjoyed a round quite as much as i did. so very strange emotions 

very dissapointed with the positive chances i created for myself when i produced the shots that i know i am capable. and failing to capitalise on them

think i gave steve nick and gary a reality check thou and just reminded them what the rough was like on golf courses 

but from a team point of view gary's driving was absolutely top notch, can only recall one poor drive which was slighty right, and he also had the hole of the round for me, the 9th i believe (along side the driving range, with the bunker work) a beautiful drive an absolutley crushed fw, a tricky pitch on an awkward lie which resulted in a beautiful up and down.

steves putting was also excellent, showing us all the Langer way 

and  nicks ability to get out of the rough with such ease was also a learning point i took.

but the night was great, got too know the guys, and learn about a few forum members  haha aswell of the bargain of the century in the carvery. gotta love wales

so as a foot note, would i play links again? yes 
would i wait untill i was more accomplished as a golfer? yes
would i do another forum meet? hell yea, already looking at the ones coming up and looking which are strictly parkland courses or the rough dosent look above 2"s haha

so just want to say thanks for nick steve and gary for a excellent trip and making me feel at ease throughout and look forward to playing them again, and giving them more a run for there money.


----------



## Swinger (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the company chaps. Very enjoyable couple of days. 

Also Cheers for driving Nick, very nice touch. 


I didn't perform but lucky for me I had a team to carry me along. 
Gary was very steady over both days and played some really nice golf, some cracking shots in there. 
Nick played some very nice golf on the last day apart from the 3 holes in the middle of the round where we thought we'd lost him. 
Scott did his fair share in the team event and looks like he will turn into a good golfer soon, not sure anybody has tried to tackle Royal Porthcawl quite the same though!  

I must remember to talk less in forum members company because it always seems to bite me at some point! My friend John did say thank you for the advice regarding his love of the bigger ladies, who knew Nick would have been such an expert! 

The course was really nice, very glad I made the effort to get down for the two days. Think that we might have got a bit of an easy ride out there with the lack of wind and a bit of give in the greens. 

Just to put some of the doubters right I should let you know the real reason why my golf wasn't up to much on the Tuesday.......

.........  I was up late testing out my new work out routine of course, just been incorporating the stretching pole in to the warm up and warm down aspects of it. Really helps the next morning but as with most things new there were a few teething problems.  

The Belly Putter and I are looking forward to the next meet.


----------



## Swinger (Feb 29, 2012)

richart said:



			So which one likes working out, as the others all sound like Swinger !:rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Aztecs27 said:



			I know for a fact that all of the above, with the exception of working out, would apply to Steve!
		
Click to expand...

I'm a changed man since I got my stretching pole!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 29, 2012)

Swinger said:



			I must remember to talk less in forum members company because it always seems to bite me at some point! My friend John did say thank you for the advice regarding his love of the bigger ladies, who knew Nick would have been such an expert! 

.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought you can't call yourself a proper man until you have known (in the biblical sense) a woman at least 5 stone heavier than you !


----------



## Swinger (Mar 1, 2012)

therod said:



			I always thought you can't call yourself a proper man until you have known (in the biblical sense) a woman at least 5 stone heavier than you !
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 8, 2012)

I just got this follow up email from the club 

Good Morning,

Please may I take this opportunity to thank you for participating in the February Winter Open at Royal Porthcawl on Tues 28[SUP]th[/SUP] Feb. The day was extremely well supported with 22 teams taking part on what was a wonderful February day! Consequently the conditions were conducive to good scoring and the results were as follows: - 

*1[SUP]st[/SUP] - J Hall, D Spear, T Burnett, P Hall - 90 points (on countback)*
*2[SUP]nd[/SUP] - G Wright, R Lowe, E Robinson, I Cairns - 90 Points*
*3[SUP]rd[/SUP] - S Watkins, D Rees, M Lupton, K Spear - 89 points*
*4[SUP]th[/SUP] - A Davidson, G Roberts, G Cherrill, R Muldoon - 88 points *
*5[SUP]th[/SUP] - N Roddis , G Mitchell, S Lewis, S Tiley - 87 points *
*6[SUP]th[/SUP] - D Roberts, N Roberts, L Morgans, N Lovering - 87 points*

*Nearest The Pin on the 14[SUP]th[/SUP] Hole: Mr Gary Windeberk - 15 inches*
*Longest Drive on the 5[SUP]th[/SUP] Hole: Mr Nick Hughes - 319 yards ( I believe this was down to a fortiutous kick that robbed 2nd place ) *
*Fourball Voucher Winner - Mr David Parr *

You may be interested to hear that we will be running 2 similar events in 2012 on the following dates: - 

The Rest Open Charity Day â€“ Tues 21[SUP]st[/SUP] August 
The November Winter Open â€“ Tues 6[SUP]th[/SUP] November

Final details of the days are yet to be confirmed. Entry forms for the events will be posted to the Club website shortly.


I'd be up for one of the other 2 opens this year. I'll see if there is any interest when the details are published


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd be up for the August one if it wasn't mid-week and if I wasn't trying to figure out a way to get myself in at Hillside!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 8, 2012)

Well played lads you put up a good show.


----------

